# Did we lose a thread?



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

"MY husband got my name tattooed & I'm not happy!"

Is there a way to know if it just goes *poof* or is that just as good as it gets?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Known troll/sockpuppet thread


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Known troll/sockpuppet thread


Yea, I got that vibe.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

EleGirl what is going on with the website? My iPad can't get into my Profile page My iPhone can. Strange.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Known troll/sockpuppet thread


Was it Nataly? 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Known troll/sockpuppet thread


Disappointing... oh well, some of my best meditation comes from those threads.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Known troll/sockpuppet thread


What does that mean troll/sock puppet.That thread got me really worked up and now it seems it was a joke?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MrsAldi said:


> Was it Nataly?


no


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> What does that mean troll/sock puppet.That thread got me really worked up and now it seems it was a joke?


A troll is a poster who posts things to get people riled up. 

sock puppet an account created by someone who already has an account. So they create a "sock puppet" account so that they can pretend to be someone else, have a different story, etc.

The person behind that account just keeps creating new accounts with different stories a troll and/or sock puppet.

There are people on the internet who just like to entertain themselves this way.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> EleGirl what is going on with the website? My iPad can't get into my Profile page My iPhone can. Strange.


I have no idea as I don't see the same problem on my computer. Nor do I have the permissions that would allow me to trouble shoot it.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> A troll is a poster who posts things to get people riled up.
> 
> sock puppet an account created by someone who already has an account. So they create a "sock puppet" account so that they can pretend to be someone else, have a different story, etc.
> 
> ...


Can tam not recognise immediately that these posts under different names are coming from the same IP address.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> EleGirl what is going on with the website? My iPad can't get into my Profile page My iPhone can. Strange.


I've just checked and my iPad can log in no problem but my iPhone can't.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Can tam not recognise immediately that these posts under different names are coming from the same IP address.


It can but they often aren't from the same IP, people use proxy servers and even just mobile phones to post from different IP's


Andy1001 said:


> I've just checked and my iPad can log in no problem but my iPhone can't.


Are you using the same browser on both devices? Same IOS version?

Kyle


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Known troll/sockpuppet thread



Time for a new avatar


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Where did the 'reality' thread in private go? Was it deleted due to trollery?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Lila said:


> Where did the 'reality' thread in private go? Was it deleted due to trollery?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


It looks like kindMe77 has flown the coop. It's probably just as well as he pretty much just wanted to vent. Maybe, he can use the time to effect changes in his life.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> It looks like kindMe77 has flown the coop. It's probably just as well as he pretty much just wanted to vent. Maybe, he can use the time to effect changes in his life.


He left because he was outed for cheating, visiting massage parlours. 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> Can tam not recognise immediately that these posts under different names are coming from the same IP address.


Did you know that you show up with 92 different IP addresses, some of which you share with about 20 or more other people.

It can take work to ID a troll/sockpuppet.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Lila said:


> Where did the 'reality' thread in private go? Was it deleted due to trollery?


kindme77 deleted all the content of a lot of his posts, turning his threads into Swiss cheese. He then asked me to delete them. I deleted them.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

MrsAldi said:


> He left because he was outed for cheating, visiting massage parlours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


:surprise:! Didn't think he had it in him with all his worry about his religion. So, it's no wonder then why he was so resistant to extricating himself from a sexless marriage. He was getting sex and getting financial support. :tool: Hope his d!ck falls off.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> 92 different IP addresses



:surprise: I've mentioned this before, but what perverse pleasure do they get by doing this. I don't get it. Just get a damn life!!


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Did you know that you show up with 92 different IP addresses, some of which you share with about 20 or more other people.
> 
> It can take work to ID a troll/sockpuppet.
> 
> ...


 @rockon

EleGirl's comment about the 92 IP addresses had nothing whatsoever to do with trolling and everything to do with shared networks by legitimate forum members who do not have sinister motives.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

browser said:


> @rockon
> 
> EleGirl's comment about the 92 IP addresses had nothing whatsoever to do with trolling and everything to do with shared networks by legitimate forum members who do not have sinister motives.


My comment about 92 IP addresses was to point out that it can be very had to catch a troll via an IP address.

And yes for most people, their shared networks assign IP out of a pool. So most people have many IPs.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Ok to clarify my ambigious post.

Elegirl's comment about the 92 IP addresses was not meant to say that Andy1001 is a troll and anyone who is using those 92 IP addresses is necessarily a troll either. It appeared from rockon's response to Elegirl's post that he thought she was suggesting exactly that.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

browser said:


> Ok to clarify my ambigious post.
> 
> Elegirl's comment about the 92 IP addresses was not meant to say that Andy1001 is a troll and anyone who is using those 92 IP addresses is necessarily a troll either. It appeared from rockon's response to Elegirl's post that he thought she was suggesting exactly that.


Oh, thanks. I was under the impression they used 92 IP addresses for the purpose of trolling. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

rockon said:


> :surprise: I've mentioned this before, but what perverse pleasure do they get by doing this. I don't get it. Just get a damn life!!


maybe the life they have is kind of lame,
But, I just think my sock puppet troll is kind of cute.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> maybe the life they have is kind of lame,
> But, I just think my sock puppet troll is kind of cute.


Yes, very adorable.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Known troll/sockpuppet thread


Awe!

Some of those Sock Puppets are the cutest virtual [viral?] creatures on Earth.

They bait us. WE blast-em. Wac-A-Mole style.

My Arms and Spirit do get weary. I realize that the Wacky Moles are pests. Their wheezy, winsome wastrel pastimes keep the [real] needy posters from the front line.

They suck the wind out of TAM posters. We need all the warm air that we can muster. We need this rarefied air to fluff-up the [limbic] Despondents and to puff and tear free the codependent. 

Flipping over sad dead weight, a full 180-degrees ain't easy. Nah.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

rockon said:


> Oh, thanks. I was under the impression they used 92 IP addresses for the purpose of trolling. Thanks for the clarification.



There are some known trolls on here who have used dozens of fake IPs even throw away email addresses for many accounts. I’m sure that these people do this on many forums/sites, not just here.

I agree with you. They must not have a life. I guess mom’s basement is just boring.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

Are you still having issues with thread disappearing? 

Richard.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Yungster said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Are you still having issues with thread disappearing?
> 
> Richard.


No, my question was answered, thank you.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Glad to see this is resolved.

If there are any other issues like this, let us know and we'll look into it.

Thanks,
- JB


----------

